# Kity k5



## Bazselwood (19 Nov 2013)

Hi, just a line to say hello, I,m new to the ukworkshop site and looking for some help regarding a kity k5 combination machine that I've just acquired. Does anybody know where where I can get a user manual. Many thanks in advance


----------



## blackrodd (19 Nov 2013)

Bazselwood":3nl4sei1 said:


> Hi, just a line to say hello, I,m new to the ukworkshop site and looking for some help regarding a kity k5 combination machine that I've just acquired. Does anybody know where where I can get a user manual. Many thanks in advance



Hello, Nice to hear from another owner. 
I have a white woodmen k5 1979 still working well! 
Someone will be along later and help you out with a manual, no doubt.
What colour is you're machine? 
There is a plate somewhere on the machine or at least on the motor to tell you the year of manufacture. 
there was some variation on these, with, I think about 4 versions, some had 8" planer/thicknesser, most, 6"
Regards Rodders


----------



## Myfordman (20 Nov 2013)

bbbut Rodders, I sent you a K5 manual only the other day? I'd have expected you pass it on.

If the OP wants to send me their email address I can send a copy to them.

MM

PS you might not be able to use the PM system yet being a new member but try the EMAIL button below instead


----------



## Bazselwood (20 Nov 2013)

Hi, Rodders, the machine is a cream colour, it comprises a saw, planer/ thicknesser and a spindle moulder, all to be assembled on a wooden bench top. The bench top is bolted to a square legged metal box shape base unit. The base unit is approx 3' x 2' with 2 wheels at one end. A manual would be handy to see what goes where and if any bits are missing. Any help would be most appreciated . Regards bazselwood.


----------



## blackrodd (20 Nov 2013)

Bazselwood":2g4fzp6w said:


> Hi, Rodders, the machine is a cream colour, it comprises a saw, planer/ thicknesser and a spindle moulder, all to be assembled on a wooden bench top. The bench top is bolted to a square legged metal box shape base unit. The base unit is approx 3' x 2' with 2 wheels at one end. A manual would be handy to see what goes where and if any bits are missing. Any help would be most appreciated . Regards bazselwood.




Hello bazselwood, Some pic's would be interesting If you can please. I see that Myford Man has sent you the down load manual. 
M. Man sent it to me a couple of weeks ago. and he's had a (k5) up until recently so he knows them quite well. 
my Dad had a new K5 Bestcombi in around 1994, which i ended using quite a bit as it was closer than my workshop.
My spindle has slotted collars which i am going to use a couple of times, as I have got 3 or 4 sets of cutters, then i will probably use my safety block with reducing collars.
My saw bench came with 2 new freud saw blades, far too good for every day use, so I've just bought a 200mm x15 mm nail saw and 2 cheap rippers for £4.50 each, which is throw away money. then a genuine kity saw blade and a spare pair of genuine kity planer blades at £10.00 each from a closing down sale.
Apart from my dust/chip extractor being fixed up i am nearly ready to make some noise!
Regards Rodders

Myfordman, We didn't speak of me sending the manual to other people, so i left it to you to send! Rodders


----------



## Bazselwood (20 Nov 2013)

Hi once again Rodders, please bear with me , I'm new to posting on forums, don't even know if I'm following correct procedure. Anyway, moving on, machine is in bits so no point in sending photos really. A question: if myfordman has sent a copy of manual to me , where do I find it, nothing in my inbox?


----------



## blackrodd (20 Nov 2013)

Bazselwood":3cepminh said:


> Hi once again Rodders, please bear with me , I'm new to posting on forums, don't even know if I'm following correct procedure. Anyway, moving on, machine is in bits so no point in sending photos really. A question: if myfordman has sent a copy of manual to me , where do I find it, nothing in my inbox?



All in bits? I see you're situation, you need 5 or more "posts to be able to pm, i believe. 
MYFORD MAN did say to send an e mail address to him if the pm didn't work. Use the e mail button under his posting.
Bang on a few more posts, and it will all work.
Personally, I'm not too computer literate to send a pdf file to you but my daughter can for me!
Not wanting to stand on MM's toes, Let MM send the file to you, it'll probably be quicker, anyway. regards Rodders


----------



## Lons (20 Nov 2013)

Bazselwood":2dxg9kjg said:


> Hi once again Rodders, please bear with me , I'm new to posting on forums, don't even know if I'm following correct procedure. Anyway, moving on, machine is in bits so no point in sending photos really. A question: if myfordman has sent a copy of manual to me , where do I find it, nothing in my inbox?



Hi

If you have a problem, drop me a pm with your email address and I'll sent the files to you. It's about 6mb (rar.)(pdf) and includes a price list and part brochure leaflet as well as the manual.

I've emailed absolutely loads out now worldwide and get requests at least 4 or 5 times a month. Just sent it to South Africa last Sunday!

Sounds as if yours is the same as mine which I bought new in 1989 and still use. I used to sell them as well so am very familiar with the machines.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Bazselwood (20 Nov 2013)

Hi Bob, how do I pm you


----------



## Richard S (20 Nov 2013)

Rodders, I think you are missing the point somewhat, I think the modern term is "paying it forward" ie someone does you a good turn and in turn you do the same. I've got to say it seems a bit ignorant to just expect Bob to do the same again for someone else when you could easily have already done it. Or is it a case of what's yours is mine but what's mine's my own? Don't think you've done yourself any favours here chap, can't see many people rushing to help you again if this is your attitude to helping out in turn.


----------



## Lons (20 Nov 2013)

Bazselwood":1db2m94s said:


> Hi Bob, how do I pm you


Send me an email to bob dot lonsdale51 at btinternet dot com

Obviously replace the "dot" and "at" with the correct symols

Bob


----------



## Myfordman (21 Nov 2013)

Can someone post when this is resolved please?

I also have a copy of the manual and willing to send if Bob's does not work for some reason.

MM


----------



## Bazselwood (21 Nov 2013)

Hi Bob, received your rar file, I have still to unrar it on my desk top computer, (don't think it will unrar on iPad ?) anyway many thanks. Baz


----------



## blackrodd (21 Nov 2013)

Bazselwood":2ywcvtm9 said:


> Hi Bob, received your rar file, I have still to unrar it on my desk top computer, (don't think it will unrar on iPad ?) anyway many thanks. Baz



Bazselwood, glad you have got the K5 file, 
Without hi jacking the thread, what is rar and un-rar please?
Do you need belts for you're K5? I am chasing up a supplier at the moment.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Lons (21 Nov 2013)

Myfordman":vfjfl7yy said:


> Can someone post when this is resolved please?
> 
> I also have a copy of the manual and willing to send if Bob's does not work for some reason.
> 
> MM



Hopefully it's sorted MM. Baz shouldn't have a problem unpacking the file and if he does, I can easily sort it for him.
Mine are scanned to pdf from the original docs from the K5 I bought new in 1989 and I also scanned a price list and leaflet I still have (sad or what  )

We used to sell Kity machines alongside DeWalt, Elu, Startrite etc before all the chiwanese stuff came flooding in. DeWalt and Elu were owned by B&D then but still good power tools and leaders at the time.

Bob

ps

Rodders - it's a compressed file - I use WINRAR. Common format. I used to use WINZIP. Just makes it a bit easier to send the file though there are many other ways of doing it.


----------



## blackrodd (21 Nov 2013)

hello, lons. thanks for that, i sort of understand.
Did Kity go bust? Personally I think that kity stuff was very good for small scale working.
There's many a small business started on a kity set up, and i was brought up on wadkin type big stuff!
Regards Rodders


----------



## Lons (21 Nov 2013)

blackrodd":1ke9uvc7 said:


> hello, lons. thanks for that, i sort of understand.
> Did Kity go bust? Personally I think that kity stuff was very good for small scale working.
> There's many a small business started on a kity set up, and i was brought up on wadkin type big stuff!
> Regards Rodders



Yes I believe they went to the wall though can't say when. I was branch manager for a plastics distributor but my branch had 4 seperate facets i.e. Storage (Dexion), Graphics products, Machinery and of course semi-finished plastics. A strange mix really but I had dedicated teams for each group. Whilst my expertise at the time was plastics (I've forgotten it all now), my real interest was the machinery and tools side.
Left them around 1992 and they went bust 18 months later.

Kity were decent products at the time and sat somewhere in the middle between dewalt / elu and the heavier machine which we also sold. Did a few Wadkins et all - business is business  

Bob


----------



## blackrodd (29 Nov 2013)

Does any one have a broken Kity flat drive belt for a pattern please? 
I need to replace the stretched drive belt on my Woodman (KITY) k5 saw bench 
A mate of mine has located a supplier but the flat belt maker needs a pattern to decide on the make-up and content of the belt, to make a new one, and I can see this taking some time!
If i send him my belt, I can't use my machine, plus there's always it getting "lost" in the post.
I would obviously re imburse any postal charges etc. T I A.
Regards Rodders


----------



## powertools (30 Nov 2013)

blackrodd":37eq3ute said:


> Does any one have a broken Kity flat drive belt for a pattern please?
> I need to replace the stretched drive belt on my Woodman (KITY) k5 saw bench
> A mate of mine has located a supplier but the flat belt maker needs a pattern to decide on the make-up and content of the belt, to make a new one, and I can see this taking some time!
> If i send him my belt, I can't use my machine, plus there's always it getting "lost" in the post.
> ...



There is a company on ebay that sell some kity belts.


----------



## blackrodd (30 Nov 2013)

[


> There is a company on ebay that sell some kity belts.


[

Thanks for the reply, Powertools.
I did see those on E bay, there were several different models and drive belt arrangements of varying lengths in the manufacturing period. those were, I believe for one of the green models, too long for mine.
mine is a 1979 model and has 4 different length belts.
Barely used and cheap as chips. (But no spare belts) 
Regards Rodders


----------



## Lons (30 Nov 2013)

Hi Rod

Are you sure it's a K5 machine you have?
The K5 concept was a combination of small seperate machines mounted on a table and operated by one central motor and as far as I know only one common belt. My 1980s machine and the later (green) Bestcombi are certainly that and I'm almost 100% sure the early ones were as well.
It sounds as if you might have either an unusual setup or more likely a version of the larger machine of which there were 4 or 5 versions depending on which machines were supplied. It was a similar principle but could be converted for each machine to operated individually with it's own moter at a later date. In fact Kity advertised this as the only machine on the market with this facility. They later consolodated the range with the K704 followed by the CK26 and direct drive models.
I have some old brochures and leaflets packed away including a general brochure from around 1980 / 81 ish so will have a look when i get a chance.

I'm puzzled and curious. If you post a couple of pics I can probably tell you.

cheers
Bob


----------



## powertools (1 Dec 2013)

My machine is from the late 1970's and has separate machines mounted on a table around a central motor and each machine has a separate belt and all are different lengths.


----------



## blackrodd (1 Dec 2013)

Lons":13r3giay said:


> Hi Rod
> 
> Are you sure it's a K5 machine you have?
> The K5 concept was a combination of small seperate machines mounted on a table and operated by one central motor and as far as I know only one common belt. My 1980s machine and the later (green) Bestcombi are certainly that and I'm almost 100% sure the early ones were as well.
> ...



Thanks for the reply, Lons.
My machine is a Woodmen K5, It has 4 splayed legs finished in white, woodmen logo on the side.
It has 1979 on the motor plate and the guarding is yellow and the entire bench is obviously Kity 
the spindle moulder has, I think a 20mm shaft, with slotted collars, and not the usual 30mm shaft.
6"x 4" planer thicknesser, with 530x6 mm flat belt driving the chain for the feed rollers.
The motor is mounted on the saw base plate and has a lever to slacken and tension each belt. pulleys on 1 end. 
Under the lever, It has teeth in the manor of a comb to hold the lever in place keeping the belt tensioned.
I bought it initially to help a friend complete a self build, my dad had a CK26 up till 2006, I'm finding the small size and mobility very usefull and I think I'll keep it, lovely for small stuff!.
4 new spindle cutters and 2 new Freud saw blades came with it and the HSS planer irons are new in the block!
I just need some flat drive belts. (Boo Hoo)! Any help would be greatfully received.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Lons (1 Dec 2013)

Hi Rod and powertools

Well you learn something new every day! I stand humbly corrected and in the corner with my D hat on. #-o The only defence / excuse I have is that they were before my time (and them wallas from Kity gave me bum info :lol: )

My curiosity suitably piqued, I delved into the dark corners of my archive (box in the loft  ) and retrieved an original Kity K5 brochure of the "splayed legs" version. Your woodman K5 either pre-dates this or was sold alongside as another brand I think.

Later K5s, rectangular table type definately had a single belt systen, no lever and adjustment was made to belt tension when polsitioning the individual machines. (Until someone corrects me on that of course :lol: )

It's only a 4 page brochure and is very vague about the belt system, not mentioning how many ....but, crucially there is info on the back page which might help.
i.e.
* Circ. saw belt = 710 x 15 (normal speed) or 750 x 15 (fast speed) - dunno what that means!
* Spindle moulder belt = 710 x 15
* Planer belt = 560 x 15
* Thicknesser belt = 530 x 06

Pics as below.
.



.



.



.




cheers
Bob


----------



## blackrodd (1 Dec 2013)

Hello Lons, many thanks for the reply. 
That's the one!
Another mystery solved!
Made I was told by Kity and sold under the Woodmen banner, I have no idea when Woodmen packed up.
I'll get that material you have sent copied and I'll have something to refer to in future use.
There was a later model Woodmen with the squarer base legs and red guarding in place of the earlier yellow. 
I understand There were other differences, one being the larger 30mm spindle shaft.

There are 3 steps to the flat belt pulley, smallest on the inside and the saw could run from the smallest driven pulley, or the middle one, hence the two saw bench belt lengths. 
Regards and thanks again, Rodders


----------



## Lons (1 Dec 2013)

No probs - pleased to help.

If Kity made the Woodmen then it wood have been identical to the Kity model as they wouldn't have changed the production tooling. the K5 when it changed from the splayed leg version was made with a 20mm spindle shaft and only changed to 30mm when re-badged as Bestcombi around 1988 / 1989 though I believe there were a few slipped through in the old colours as it changed over which made confused matters. Frame colours at that time changed from beige to green.
The next version of the Bestcombi after that was a different machine altogether and they introduced a Bestcombi 2000.

Bob


----------



## Myfordman (2 Dec 2013)

Poly Vee belts run on their back make very usable substitutes for flat belts.

J series belts have a vee pitch of 2.3mm so buying a J8 belt and slicing off one vee will give marginally wider than 16mm.

MM


----------



## blackrodd (2 Dec 2013)

Myfordman":2o1oi7ve said:


> Poly Vee belts run on their back make very usable substitutes for flat belts.
> 
> J series belts have a vee pitch of 2.3mm so buying a J8 belt and slicing off one vee will give marginally wider than 16mm.
> 
> MM



Myfordman thanks for the post. I had to take the machines off the bench as it came in a well constructed crate. and i couldn't lift it on my own.
After checking and oiling i have re fitted each unit where it (originally)? was, to my pencil lines.
Test running showed adjustments necessary on the planer thicknesser, for the 2mm flat belts to run straight and not rub against the side of the stepped up pulley, in conjunction with the saw bench-mounted motor.
Flat belts run clear now but I have only just enough room to fit/remove these 2mm belts in the small gap between the pulley end and plastic guard in front of the roller feed. 
So my concern is that the belts you have suggested are thicker and mean lining everything up anew, or try and get original belts, if possible. 
Plus these belts should be the exact length as specified as the arm that slackens and tensions the belt tensions by way of a "ratchet" arrangement, as in a comb, thereby locking the belt in tension.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Myfordman (3 Dec 2013)

My Kity (ck26) was nothing like as critical on belt dimensions as yours appears to be and worked fine with out any preset tensioners.
I still have the spindle moulder and run that with a HTD belt running on its back.
I've still got original Kity belts made by Kleber* but they are 20mm wide and no good to you as samples. I can't really see why the belt maker wants samples and can't work from dimensions including the smallest pulley diameter to judge the flexibility.

MM

* Marked as "Speedflex type 1" if that helps?

They have 3 layers of fabric in thelayup of the belt and like yours are 2mm thick


----------



## Lons (3 Dec 2013)

Myfordman":34n6s9gi said:


> I can't really see why the belt maker wants samples and can't work from dimensions including the smallest pulley diameter to judge the flexibility.MM



My thinking also.

All he needs surely are the dimensions (which I've given) and perhaps the diameter of the pulleys and speed of the motor if he needs to calculate stresses.

Bob


----------



## blackrodd (4 Dec 2013)

Myfordman":3bypr3xj said:


> My Kity (ck26) was nothing like as critical on belt dimensions as yours appears to be and worked fine with out any preset tensioners.
> I still have the spindle moulder and run that with a HTD belt running on its back.
> I've still got original Kity belts made by Kleber* but they are 20mm wide and no good to you as samples. I can't really see why the belt maker wants samples and can't work from dimensions including the smallest pulley diameter to judge the flexibility.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply MM and Lons.
20mm belts would work, If you can be parted from them, what lengths are they? 
Well said there! If the belt isn't exactly the right length the tension arm slips back into the next groove or slot and we have the dreaded belt slip. At the moment i have a piece of 15mm log lap and its just the right size to keep tbe belt tensioned, but a real pain to extract. 710mm is the main saw belt length.
Many thanks Regards Rodders


----------



## Lons (4 Dec 2013)

blackrodd":3nzms4o0 said:


> Thanks for the reply MM and Lons.
> 20mm belts would work, If you can be parted from them, what lengths are they?
> Well said there! If the belt isn't exactly the right length the tension arm slips back into the next groove or slot and we have the dreaded belt slip. At the moment i have a piece of 15mm log lap and its just the right size to keep tbe belt tensioned, but a real pain to extract. 710mm is the main saw belt length.
> Many thanks Regards Rodders



Rod

Check my earlier post on this thread where I posted scans of the early K5 brochure.
I listed the belt sizes as shown on the back page of the brochure. They were direct replacements from Kity so should be exact and all the info you need.

Bob


----------



## blackrodd (4 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the reply Lons, As you say all the info is on the post mentioned, I believe that my saw belt was left for some time (years)! tensioned, so is now easily stretched when it gets warm, about 2 or 3 minutes.
Many thanks again for that excellent information you posted. Regards Rodders


----------

